# Veggies



## Mon Mon (Jul 31, 2003)

Okay out of curiousity how many of you are vegitarians? I am one just wondering how many veggies visit this board.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 31, 2003)

NOT ME I EAT DEAD ANIMALS.

I tried to go Vegetarian and missed meat too much


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 31, 2003)

Not I.:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 31, 2003)

Not me, I like red meat too much. We're carnivores damn it!

Although in about 20 years I'll probably come down with colon or stomach cancer from eating beef that has been overly treated with steroids and growth hormones...  :shrug:


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 1, 2003)

I tried to be a vegetarian... I really tried...

and failed miserably.

the problem was...

I HATE VEGETABLES.  

I really, really hate vegetables.

so...

for three weeks, I lived on grilled cheese sandwiches and peanut butter and jelly, because I had trouble finding anything else I liked, and a veggie burger just didn't cut it.

when I gave up and went back to my chicken stir fry, sushi, and chinese chicken salad, my body was much happier with me.... so, I have come to the conclusion that:

human beings evolved as omnivores for a reason.

who the heck am I to question millions of years of evolution?


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 1, 2003)

If I wasn't meant to eat meat, I wouldn't have canine teeth.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Seig (Aug 1, 2003)

I am a devout member of PETA, People Eating Tasty Animals.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 1, 2003)

Are the majority of practitioners of the martial arts meat eaters???
I'll bet the majority of us are meateaters...yeah, no, what???

Some of us probably even like to kill our own game... :armed:


----------



## Seig (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Are the majority of practitioners of the martial arts meat eaters???
> I'll bet the majority of us are meateaters...yeah, no, what???
> 
> ...


I'd like to point out that when Deer hunting, a 7mm mag works much better than Dance of Death......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'd like to point out that when Deer hunting, a 7mm mag works much better than Dance of Death...... *



By god I hope so.:rofl:  They have four hooves you know.:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 1, 2003)

Beef, Chicken, Turkey, Fish and sorry if I left any of the good stuff out.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 1, 2003)

Humans did not fight their way to the top of the food chain just to eat the same thing cows do!!!


----------



## Angus (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm fairly vegetarian, I suppose. Although it's not like I'm a tree-hugging animal activist, as I'm not that opposed to eating it, I just tend not to because I don't find it to be that necessary. I'd prefer to eat vegetables and other types of proteins instead. Mind you, I do eat chicken (I LOVE TERIYAKI) and beef jerky (great source of protein by weight/portion) every once in a while, but certainly not everyday.

I've found, however, that I tend to eat a lot of fruit throughout the day, though. Too much, actually, so I'm working on it, though. However, overall I have a healthy diet (although too heavy on fruit) that is more balanced than most vegetarians I've seen. It helps that I actually love vegetables rather than just not wanting to eat meat.


----------



## Andi (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Beef, Chicken, Turkey, Fish and sorry if I left any of the good stuff out. *



How can you forget Lamb?? :cheers: 

PS you guys need a food smiley.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *How can you forget Lamb?? *



D'oh.. I fogot lamb but only on occassion. It's kind of hard to find where I'm at.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Beef, Chicken, Turkey, Fish and sorry if I left any of the good stuff out. *



Oh I like to grub on all kinds of meat, especially beef, dog, monkey, snake...   


:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Oh I like to grub on all kinds of meat, ... dog, monkey, snake...*



  What??:rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 3, 2003)

I've never tried monkey nor dog but I will grub out on some snake.  YUMMY!!  Also like elk, gator, and turtle.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 3, 2003)

I found some lamb yesterday & I cooked it up today. All I can say is man; that was damn good meat....I'm also glad that there was another piece for me to take to lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 3, 2003)

Don't forget TASTY DOLPHIN!  MMMM.  Just the thing.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Don't forget TASTY DOLPHIN!  MMMM.  Just the thing. *



I have to admit; mahi mahi filets are good.


----------



## MountainSage (Aug 3, 2003)

Keep eating meat it keeps me in a job.  I am a farmer that raises lamb, pig and chicken, so keep eating meat.  If you can't find a good cut of lamb locally; e-mail me I can ship a whole carcass for a fair price.  There will be no need for the 9mm Sieg, I ship them died and frozen.

Mountain Sage


----------



## OULobo (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I have to admit; mahi mahi filets are good. *



Your're safe from the environmentalists because, I think Mahi Mahi is dolphin fish not dolphin/porpoise.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Your're safe from the environmentalists because, I think Mahi Mahi is dolphin fish not dolphin/porpoise. *



Right. It's actually the dolphina fish not an actual porpose.


----------



## lost_tortoise (Aug 4, 2003)

Be careful boys and girls.  Do not make the mistake of automatically associating environmentalism and vegetarianism, especially if discussing these groups in a derogatory fashion.  This is dangerous practice.

I, for one, only consume the muscle tissue of sea creatures and the occasional wild game.  Health, religion and convenience all play parts in my dietary choices, but my activism is not associated with this aspect of my life.

And yes, I am a "tree-hugging" activist.  

www.vhemt.org


----------



## MountainSage (Aug 4, 2003)

Best stay in Kentucky, here in Eastern Oregon we use "Tree Hugger" for sighting in our rifle before hunting for an animal of some use, ie deer, elk, bird, weasels .  Your choice of meat diet is very understandable with your admitted tree hugging stance.  You have read and see to many horror stories about the commerical processing of domesticated meat is my guess and your probably correct.  I won't eat meat from the local Safeway, just the meat I or my neighbors raise, killed by the local mobile slaughter plant and cut by my local butcher, both I have known for 30+ years each.  It must be difficult to not know where your meat comes from and how it is processed.  Have faith anyone can go to a local farmer you trust and purchase a live animal for slaughter.

Mountain Sage


----------



## OULobo (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lost_tortoise _
> *Be careful boys and girls.  Do not make the mistake of automatically associating environmentalism and vegetarianism, especially if discussing these groups in a derogatory fashion.  This is dangerous practice.
> 
> I, for one, only consume the muscle tissue of sea creatures and the occasional wild game.  Health, religion and convenience all play parts in my dietary choices, but my activism is not associated with this aspect of my life.
> ...



I didn't mean for the statement to be negative, and I was indeed mistaken to use the term environmentalist instead of animal rights activist, as they are usually who protest (and rightfully so) about the needless deaths of dolphins.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 4, 2003)

I try to buy local butcher meat when I have access to it. There is something to be said for the working farmer and I would rather support him than the large corporate factory farm. 

I like the idea of vegitarianism, but I don't think that it is healthy or feasible (too hard to get enough protein), besides I love the taste of a juicy steak or BBQed ribs or smoked bacon or . . .well need I go on.  I think our bodies digest meat well for a reason, besides a tiger doesn't stop hunting because he feels bad for the prey. I have much repect for anyone who has the conviction to follow their beliefs down the veggie path, though.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *I didn't mean for the statement to be negative, and I was indeed mistaken to use the term environmentalist instead of animal rights activist, as they are usually who protest (and rightfully so) about the needless deaths of dolphins. *



Geez, I didn't know that your post would have made someone angry :idunno: . I personally didn't take it the wrong way.


----------



## rachel (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Angus _
> *I'm fairly vegetarian, I suppose. Although it's not like I'm a tree-hugging animal activist, as I'm not that opposed to eating it, I just tend not to because I don't find it to be that necessary. I'd prefer to eat vegetables and other types of proteins instead. Mind you, I do eat chicken (I LOVE TERIYAKI) and beef jerky (great source of protein by weight/portion) every once in a while, but certainly not everyday.
> 
> I've found, however, that I tend to eat a lot of fruit throughout the day, though. Too much, actually, so I'm working on it, though. However, overall I have a healthy diet (although too heavy on fruit) that is more balanced than most vegetarians I've seen. It helps that I actually love vegetables rather than just not wanting to eat meat. *


 I'm a vegetarian most of the time just because I find I don't like the taste of most meat. I will eat chicken on occasion and I eat tuna fish. Also a few years back I got some meat from a local store with a good reputation. We made some meatloaf. Now I don't know if it was the breadcrumbs or the meat but we cooked it thoroughly. Well done and brought it to work for lunch. It went through the microwave and low and behold WORMS!!!! Little green worms!!! Crawling around like they didn't get cooked in an oven or microwaved. I was so grossed out. I believe that started my journey to vegetarianism.I don't begrudge people eating meat. To each their own. I just prefer to severely limit my meat consumption.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Geez, I didn't know that your post would have made someone angry :idunno: . I personally didn't take it the wrong way. *



See what you did! Now another controversy will erupt, because of YOU!

You guys forgot to mention roadkill!:barf:


----------



## LostGrrlDies (Aug 4, 2003)

why are you asking?

i am not a vegitarian, but i dont eat much meat. 

if you want recipes i have more than enough.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *See what you did! Now another controversy will erupt, because of YOU!
> *



Now, now, nobody needs to lock and load...


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *By god I hope so.:rofl:  They have four hooves you know.:rofl: *


Yep, five out of six ends are pointy when buck hunting.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Humans did not fight their way to the top of the food chain just to eat the same thing cows do!!! *


Point 2, cows defecate where they eat.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *How can you forget Lamb?? :cheers:
> 
> PS you guys need a food smiley. *


ala ...Greek...Wedding:"You don't eat no meat?.......It's alright, I'll make Lamb."


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *D'oh.. I fogot lamb but only on occassion. It's kind of hard to find where I'm at. *


any place that serves Gyros has thin sliced marinated lamb....damnit!  Now I'm hungry and my mouth is watering......


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I found some lamb yesterday & I cooked it up today. All I can say is man; that was damn good meat....I'm also glad that there was another piece for me to take to lunch tomorrow. *


You ever grill a lamb chop?  YUMMY!


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MountainSage _
> *Keep eating meat it keeps me in a job.  I am a farmer that raises lamb, pig and chicken, so keep eating meat.  If you can't find a good cut of lamb locally; e-mail me I can ship a whole carcass for a fair price.  There will be no need for the 9mm Sieg, I ship them died and frozen.
> 
> Mountain Sage *


Actually, i would use the .45 but that's ok, got a price list?  If so, shoot it to me off-line at KenpoSeig@adelphia.net I have a huge freezer, I'll just take Al Capone out to make more room.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *behold WORMS!!!! Little green worms!!!*


That's why i do not eat apples unless that have been sliced (thin) and washed.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *
> You guys forgot to mention roadkill!:barf: *


No, I don't think your name came up.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, I don't think your name came up. *



Ha ha, Seig made another funny.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *I'm a vegetarian most of the time just because I find I don't like the taste of most meat. I will eat chicken on occasion and I eat tuna fish. Also a few years back I got some meat from a local store with a good reputation. We made some meatloaf. Now I don't know if it was the breadcrumbs or the meat but we cooked it thoroughly. Well done and brought it to work for lunch. It went through the microwave and low and behold WORMS!!!! Little green worms!!! Crawling around like they didn't get cooked in an oven or microwaved. I was so grossed out. I believe that started my journey to vegetarianism.I don't begrudge people eating meat. To each their own. I just prefer to severely limit my meat consumption. *




Just think of the worms as garnishing and a little more protein and make sure you chew them or you might come down with something.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *You guys forgot to mention roadkill!:barf: *



Only if you're eating it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Point 2, cows defecate where they eat. *



That's just gross.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You ever grill a lamb chop?  YUMMY! *



That's what I did. My co-worker and I almost had a rumble during lunch when he wanted my other chop.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Ha ha, Seig made another funny. *



I thought it was funny.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *That's just gross. *


But tell me it isn't true.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *But tell me it isn't true. *



Oh I know it's true but it's still gross.


----------



## Seig (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oh I know it's true but it's still gross. *


Since the subject of gross has come up and the thread is veggies, what veggies do you people find gross?

I absolutely loathe Lima Beans.
I'm not very fond of peas or carrots that have been cooked.


----------



## bdparsons (Aug 7, 2003)

Vegetarian is Native American for "Lousy Hunter".

Bill Parsons


----------



## OULobo (Aug 7, 2003)

Kale, rutabaga, avacado, endive, spinich, colliflower, brocoli, artichoke and raw tomatoes.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 7, 2003)

anything dark green.

an extreme dislike for broccoli was about the only thing George Bush and I ever agreed on.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 7, 2003)

Eggplant.. though I think my brother getting sick on it at the dinner table when I was about 9 had something to do with my aversion!~!

Okra in any shape, form or preparation.. gag.... slimy stuff with those little round seeds.. *shudders*

I think alot of my dislikes is a texture thing.. 

I like everything else ... though hard tomatoes.. those kind that you get off-season are kinda nasty.. fresh ones nice and ripe are great though.

artichokes are rather a lame veggie.. scraping the innards over your bottom teeth.. I can't see much use for them.. though dried out they make for interesting floral arrangements..


brussel sprouts are just mini cabbages.. not much use for them ..

Give me meat.. a juicy med rare steak and I'm happy


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Since the subject of gross has come up and the thread is veggies, what veggies do you people find gross?
> *



ZUCCHINI... :barf:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 7, 2003)

I personally don't like peppers, onions, tomatoes, and some others.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh yeah, and BROCCOLI... :barf:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I personally don't like peppers, onions, tomatoes, and some others. *



Come on here, I like tomatoes, peppers!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Oh yeah, and BROCCOLI... :barf: *



Same here..............:barf:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Same here..............:barf: *



Nothing better than some Broccoli and Cauliflour with some cheese sauce on top. Very yummy


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Nothing better than some Broccoli and Cauliflour with some cheese sauce on top. Very yummy *



Get Out!


----------



## Mon Mon (Aug 9, 2003)

Dang meat eaters you are on the dark side. Convert to veggies and be saved!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Get Out! *



No really, would you like to come over for dinner?:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mon Mon _
> *Dang meat eaters you are on the dark side. Convert to veggies and be saved! *



Sorry but there's not enough protein intake living just off of vegetables.:asian:


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No really, would you like to come over for dinner?:rofl: *



NO!NO! *NO!*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *NO!NO! NO! *



Your loss; Heather is a good cook.


----------



## Jay Bell (Aug 9, 2003)

> Humans did not fight their way to the top of the food chain just to eat the same thing cows do!!!



Good joke...but humans aren't at the top of the food chain


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Nothing better than some Broccoli and Cauliflour with some cheese sauce on top. Very yummy *



Ahhhhhhhhhhh.......... :barf:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Ahhhhhhhhhhh.......... :barf: *



I see you won't have dinner with me either, huh? Well I was a TKD guy up until '94 but if you're in central ohio let me know.


----------



## Seig (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Nothing better than some Broccoli and Cauliflour with some cheese sauce on top. Very yummy *


I like asparagas with hollandaise.


----------



## Seig (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *Good joke...but humans aren't at the top of the food chain  *


As long as I have my guns and enough ammo, I am at the top of the food chain.


----------



## lost_tortoise (Aug 12, 2003)

Meat and Amino Acids
Posted: March 3, 2003

My martial arts teacher and another man in the class insist that there are enzymes and amino acids that are required by the human body and that are found only in meat. Is this true?

No, there isnt a shred of truth to it. We make all of the enzymes we need in our own body. We have no dietary need for enzymes. There are 8 amino acids that we need to get from food and these are found in meat, dairy foods, eggs, grains, nuts, seeds, beans, soy products, and many vegetables.  

The Institute of Medicine, which is the government group that sets nutrient recommendations for all age groups, just came out with new recommendations on protein. They said that vegetarians can get all of the protein and all of the amino acids they need from plant foods. The American Dietetic Association says the same thing.


Found this on the web...a little education goes a long way (comment aimed at no one in particular.)


----------



## lost_tortoise (Aug 12, 2003)

Is there a top to the "Food Chain"???  I always thought the "chain" was circular.


----------



## OULobo (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lost_tortoise _
> *Meat and Amino Acids
> Posted: March 3, 2003
> 
> ...



You're right about the enzymes and technically you can get all the amino acids needed to function with a veggie diet, but its the amount of those aminos that is needed and that they are food specific that is the tricky part. There are certain aminos found only in one or two types of veggies and it would require a fairly large sum of that particular veggie to get the needed amount of that particular amino acid for body and muscle maintanance. Secondly, the body needs even more of said aminos if it is larger or more muscular and even more above that if it is building or repairing muscle like after an exercise workout or a day of heavy labor. Needless to say meat makes these issuses  easier to deal with in that the AAs needed are found in most meats and in more than abundant quantities to not only maintain but build muscle.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 12, 2003)

You can absolutely get all your body's requirements from a vegetarian, or even a vegan diet.  However, its a lot more difficult.  Someone who chooses to cut out meat should have a nutritionist carefully analyse their diet to make sure.  

check out this website for more info...

http://www.moscowfood.coop/archive/b.html


----------



## Ender (Aug 12, 2003)

I want a double cheese burger please.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 12, 2003)

a big ole juicy T bone for me


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 12, 2003)

> As long as I have my guns and enough ammo, I am at the top of the food chain


Exactly.  There are the hunters and the hunted.  As long as man has the technology or the intelligence to create said technology he will continue to be the hunter.



> Is there a top to the "Food Chain"??? I always thought the "chain" was circular


You're thinking the circle of the eco-system.  Creation, life, death, decay, used as fuel, recreation and so on.  The chain is a link upon link kinda thing.  Little fish eaten by bigger fish is eaten by ....well, that's the way I see it anyway and I ain't gonna get eaten by a guppy:rofl:


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 13, 2003)

no... it is circular...

plants get eaten by small animals, small animals get eaten by bigger animals, and when bigger animals die, they decompose into plant food, and everything starts again.


----------



## Seig (Aug 13, 2003)

Man, right now I could really go for some venison...hunting season is just around the corner.....


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 13, 2003)

> Man, right now I could really go for some venison...hunting season is just around the corner


I've seen some MONSTER bucks while driving through West Virginia.  I got a seven pointer outside Princeton last year.... o.k. it was on 460 and I took him out with a Peterbilt but it beats freezing body parts off in the mountains waiting


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *I took him out with a Peterbilt but it beats freezing body parts off in the mountains waiting *



Agreed! 

Were you able to keep the meat?


----------



## Seig (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *I've seen some MONSTER bucks while driving through West Virginia.  I got a seven pointer outside Princeton last year.... o.k. it was on 460 and I took him out with a Peterbilt but it beats freezing body parts off in the mountains waiting *


I have an 8 pointer on the wall and a 10 pointer at the taxidermist!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 14, 2003)

> Were you able to keep the meat



70 mph in an 80,000 lb truck doesn't leave a lot of meat to take home.  About all that was left was stuck in the grill of the truck.:barf:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *About all that was left was stuck in the grill of the truck.:barf: *



Yikes!! What was left, just teeth, fur and antlers??


----------



## Seig (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Yikes!! What was left, just teeth, fur and antlers??   *


Let's get this somewhere near the topic, Deer are vegetarians.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Let's get this somewhere near the topic, Deer are vegetarians



And the omnivores (that's us) eat the vegetarians!!



> Yikes!! What was left, just teeth, fur and antlers??


That's about all, the rest was kinda spread out over the last 1/4 mile.  Luckily I didn't wreck the truck and the only real damage was the new chrome bumper   Man, those old Pete's were tough.  The new ones are all fiberglass and plastic.


----------



## Andi (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Since the subject of gross has come up and the thread is veggies, what veggies do you people find gross?
> *



Right, well spinach is pure evil.  And radish...well what's the point? Does that even count as a veg? Pfft. Well. Cucumber is fairly redundant too. That's almost as bad as being disgusting. 

Has anybody come across people that have turned veggie and then proceeded to start losing their hair? I've encountered it twice. Very funny I thought. It could just have been an excuse for a bacon sarnie though.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *70 mph in an 80,000 lb truck doesn't leave a lot of meat to take home.  About all that was left was stuck in the grill of the truck.:barf: *



So it became road deerburger.:rofl:


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *70 mph in an 80,000 lb truck doesn't leave a lot of meat to take home.  About all that was left was stuck in the grill of the truck.:barf: *



That would make for grilled venison jerky strips garnished with protein flecks (bugs)....


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> 
> Has anybody come across people that have turned veggie and then proceeded to start losing their hair? I've encountered it twice. Very funny I thought. It could just have been an excuse for a bacon sarnie though. [/B]



Happens when you either don't have enough b vitamins or (more commonly) when you don't have enough fat in your diet.  The latter one happened to my mom.  She asked the doc about it, and that's what the doc told her.


----------



## Seig (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Andi _
> *Right, well spinach is pure evil.  And radish...well what's the point? Does that even count as a veg? Pfft. Well. Cucumber is fairly redundant too. That's almost as bad as being disgusting.
> 
> Has anybody come across people that have turned veggie and then proceeded to start losing their hair? I've encountered it twice. Very funny I thought. It could just have been an excuse for a bacon sarnie though. *


 Gah, you just dissed all my favorite veggies!


----------



## Andi (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *Happens when you either don't have enough b vitamins or (more commonly) when you don't have enough fat in your diet.  The latter one happened to my mom.  She asked the doc about it, and that's what the doc told her. *



Not enough fat?!! Wow. You don't hear that problem very often. In this barbecue season I really really wish I had it. Not that I actually keep track of how much fat I eat.



> _Originally posted by Seig_
> *Gah, you just dissed all my favorite veggies!*



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *Happens when you either don't have enough b vitamins or (more commonly) when you don't have enough fat in your diet.  The latter one happened to my mom.  She asked the doc about it, and that's what the doc told her. *



Now that sounds kind of scary.


----------

